# William Lyford on the word of God in English



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2021)

... First, that Divine Truth in English, is as truly the Word of God, as the same Scriptures delivered in the Original, Hebrew or Greek; yet with this difference, that the same is perfectly, immediately, and most absolutely in the Original Hebrew and Greek, in other Translations, as the vessels wherein it is presented to us, and as far forth as they do agree with the Originals: And every Translation agreeing with the Original in the matter, is the same Canonical Scripture that Hebrew or Greek is, even as it is the same Water, which is in the Fountain, and in the Stream; we say this is the Water of such or such a Well, or Spring, because it came from thence; so it is in this business, when the Apostles spake the wonderful works of God in the languages of all Nations (that were at Jerusalem) wherein they were born; the Doctrine was the same to all, of the same Truth and Divine Authority in the several Languages: ...

For more, see William Lyford on the word of God in English.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

